# Whatsit



## snoopdog (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't know what it was, but it is now a twine cutter on a hay baler, very hard.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 12, 2022)

looks like a pruning saw blade for a larger bow.


----------



## snoopdog (Jun 12, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> looks like a pruning saw blade for a larger bow.


I don't know, picked it up somwhere yrs ago, incredibly sharp.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 12, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> I don't know, picked it up somwhere yrs ago, incredibly sharp.


yea, it looks like a Japanese style saw. Triangular teeth, usually hardened.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like the sharp serrated thingy on a box of aluminum foil only with bigger teeth


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like the foil cutter blades we used to resharpen for Hershey Chocolate. Loved making deliveries to them.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like a cutter bale on a wrapping machine as MrWhoop suggested . This would cut the film until I had to replace them .


----------



## snoopdog (Jun 12, 2022)

Hopefully , it works, I've sharpened and replaced the knives on this particular baler with less than satisfying results.


----------

